# Considering a Catalina 310



## philippe-nw (Oct 3, 2005)

I''m looking for a first boat and am considering a Catalina 310. There are a lot of attractive features of the 310 from its interior that appeal to us. I''ve only been on one once (typical 0kt wind Puget Sound day) so haven''t gotten to sail her yet although she seems to be rigged nicely and convient (winches aft within reach of the helmsman, ...) At this point I''m doing my research so when one comes along I will know if it is for me or not. (strictly used - I''m not considering new).

I would be interested to hear experiences from other owners or those who may have spent some time on a 310 and would be particualarly interested if anyone can compare/contrast the wing keel vs. the fin keel if you have been on both. (no need for a wing keel here in the NW, but if one comes available at the right price...)

thanks,

philippe


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

No experience with the 310, but have crewed on other Catalinas. I think they are good boats.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Philippe:

I would suggest you visit this forum and then find your way to the appropriate Catalina owners group(s); these folks have a huge amount of participation and can be very helpful networking sources for you:

http://www.sailboatowners.com/forums/menu.tpl?fno=21

For both background reading and perhaps as an alternative to consider, you might find the following review of a C320 to be helpful:

http://www.boatus.com/jackhornor/sail/catalina320.htm

Good luck to you!

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Phillippe

I own a 2004 310...we absolutely love our boat. Sails well, comfortable, quality, etc. Interestingly, we''re looking to buy a Catalina 350...so, our 310 is for sale. 
J


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

drjimb . . . interestingly, if you "absolutely love" your 310, why are you selling after only one season?

Philippe,
I do understand the attraction though. We overnighted & sailed several times on a ''01 310, owned by dockmate friends at our marina. Of course, we squeezed into the aft berth, which was wide but compromised in headroom, while our friends enjoyed their private, walk around double berth, forward cabin w/ bulkhead & door. I thought the layout to be very clever for a 31 footer. The seating accomodation in the galley was tight however. But then I''m accustomed to my spaciously accommodating Nauticat 33 ketch.

The C-310 actually sails very well in light to moderate winds. Reefing early in heavy weather is recommended though, due to her tenderness. I also found the spacious cockpit design to be favorable to solo sailing. All running rigging leads back to the helm. 

My friend Norm''s boat - "Norm''s Place", is unfortunately for sale, due to a change in their employment status. The boat is mint and has 30k of state-of-the-art electronics; surely a great buy for whoever''s interested in the 310. Located in S.E. New England.

Steve


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

I think drjimb''s post is obvious. Bigger is better - at least to a point.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Irwin, Not exactly obvious . . . 

absolutely >adverb - with no qualification, restriction, or limitation.

Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jack''s idea about visiting the owner forum is a good one. 

You may find a member local to you and be able to hitch a ride some time. When considering any boat talking to folks that own them will fill you in on why people like a particular boat. Nobody likes them better than the owners. There may be a reason to like any boat but the reason may not be yours.

I used to follow the 320 owner list but didn''t buy one. Met some folks I still keep in touch with though. Owner lists are great beacuse people like to talk about their boats.


----------

